# arancia meccanica



## Old cornofrancese (4 Novembre 2008)

chi ha letto il libro di brugees? e cmq tanti dicono che sia un film violento per la violenza fisica di alex e dei drughi, personalmente credo che la violenza più grossa sia psicologica, soprattutto sul finale quando, in casa dello scrittore, viene 'violentato' dal ludovico van e si tira dalla finestra... che ne dite?


----------



## Old Confù (4 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> chi ha letto il libro di brugees? e cmq tanti dicono che sia un film violento per la violenza fisica di alex e dei drughi, personalmente credo che la violenza più grossa sia psicologica, soprattutto sul finale quando, in casa dello scrittore, viene 'violentato' dal ludovico van e si tira dalla finestra... che ne dite?


che il film è una denuncia...nn si combatte violenza con violenza(vedi le torture del metodo sperimentale)....perchè altrimenti rischi di sopire la cosa e farla riesplodere in maniera ancora più prepotente....

è una beffa al sistema sociale...

è un film meraviglioso, personalmente lo adoro...

ma il romanzo nn era di Burgeois?!?


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2008)

lo dicevo tempo fa in un post su questo film:
la  violenza nascosta è quella perpetuata dalla società con la presunzione di poter intervenire sul cervello di alex


----------



## Old Confù (4 Novembre 2008)

si, perchè il sistema ha la presunzione di convertire Alex attraverso lo stesso mezzo utilizzato dal ragazzo per scandallizzare quella stessa società!!!!


----------



## Nobody (4 Novembre 2008)

L'unica persona "pura" di tutto il film è proprio Alex.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma il romanzo nn era di Burgeois?!?


no burgess: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arancia_meccanica_(romanzo)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> chi ha letto il libro di brugees? e cmq tanti dicono che sia un film violento per la violenza fisica di alex e dei drughi, personalmente credo che la violenza più grossa sia psicologica, soprattutto sul finale quando, in casa dello scrittore, viene 'violentato' dal ludovico van e si tira dalla finestra... che ne dite?


 Il film rientra nella categoria che non vorrei mai più guardare. Il tema è azzeccatissimo e perpetuamente riconfermato da eventi reali molto simili.

Un gruppo di persone che si crede nella ragione converte una persona e la danneggia in modo rendendo loro stessi colpevoli di violenza peggiore. Ma essendo la maggioranza non devono temere ripercussioni di alcun genere. Anzi. Loro comportamento fa scuola e la tendenza di conversione si allarga.

Il modo in cui questo filo è stato realizzato, è allucinante. E il film lo riproduce con fin troppo realismo.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Novembre 2008)

Io ho letto il libro e visto 34 volte il film 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche il libro e' molto bello... tra l'altro dove il fim finisce il continua e racconta cosa successe dopo ad Alex


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Novembre 2008)

preferisco natural born killers.


----------



## Old Italia1 (4 Novembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica persona "pura" di tutto il film è proprio Alex.


violentemente incontaminata intendi?


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Novembre 2008)

Il film non mi è piaciuto, ma l'arredamento era bellissimo, ultramoderno.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il film non mi è piaciuto, ma l'arredamento era bellissimo, ultramoderno.


il film a me ha spaventato e fatto cagare


----------



## Mari' (4 Novembre 2008)

a me e' piaciuto molto!


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il film a me ha spaventato e fatto cagare



Io non mi ricordo neanche come va a finire ma mi irritava e mi faceva schifo parecchio vedere quei 3 deficienti fare del male alle persone.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non mi ricordo neanche come va a finire ma mi irritava e mi faceva schifo parecchio vedere quei 3 deficienti fare del male alle persone.


sicuramente arancia mecacnica nn è proprio un film rilassante per bambini... però se passi oltre la violenza e guardi cosa c'è dietro, se analizzi la trama (nn solo le crude immagini) ti accorgerai che incredibile e assurda storia c'è sotto... quello è il significato importante del film.

io vedo alex una vittima, sicuramente non è 'pulito' ma il lavaggio è ben peggiore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 l'arredamento credo faccia parte della genialità di kubrick


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sicuramente arancia mecacnica nn è proprio un film rilassante per bambini... però se passi oltre la violenza e guardi cosa c'è dietro, se analizzi la trama (nn solo le crude immagini) ti accorgerai che incredibile e assurda storia c'è sotto... quello è il significato importante del film.
> 
> io vedo alex una vittima, sicuramente non è 'pulito' ma il lavaggio è ben peggiore...
> 
> ...


Gia' ... belle ceramiche


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia' ... belle ceramiche


anche quelle hanno un significato, l'arredamento fa parte dell'assurdità del film


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

cmq ridiamoci su col nido del cuculo (cercatelo su youtube)
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VqHhToO4uVo


----------



## Mari' (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> cmq ridiamoci su col nido del cuculo (cercatelo su youtube)
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=VqHhToO4uVo


Te possino!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sicuramente arancia mecacnica nn è proprio un film rilassante per bambini... però se passi oltre la violenza e guardi cosa c'è dietro, se analizzi la trama (nn solo le crude immagini) ti accorgerai che incredibile e assurda storia c'è sotto... quello è il significato importante del film.
> 
> io vedo alex una vittima, sicuramente non è 'pulito' ma il lavaggio è ben peggiore...
> 
> ...


La casa in cui viene stuprata la tipa e' niente popo di meno che  la Skybreak House, nell'Hertfordshire, una villa progettata dal famoso architetto Sir Norman Foster... gli interni sia della villa che del Korova Milk Bar  vennero curati da Russell Hagg e Peter Sheilds... i quadri che si vedono appesi sono della moglie di Kubrik Christiane...

Infatti, la violenza in quel film puo' sembrare gratuita ma ha uno scopo per chi guarda il film o legge il libro... la scena del prete che parla dell'esercizio del libero arbitrio e' fondamentale... 
Comunque il film si conclude con Alex guarito... il libro coninua, va oltre la guargione dalla cura ludovico e dopo qualche tempo descrive un Alex _normalizzato_, con la fidanzata etc etc... Alex ha scelto di nuovo e' ha fatto tutto da se.

Per me Arancia Meccanica e' un capolavoro... il personaggio di Alex e' uno dei piu' diabolicamente affascinanti mai creati... non si riesce ad odiarlo nonostante la malvagita'


----------



## Old Confù (5 Novembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica persona "pura" di tutto il film è proprio Alex.


Lo so, per questo nell'altro post dicevo che la sua banda è peggio di lui..sono delle carogne che vivono del suo riflesso, facendogli da spalle mediocri...e non appena finisce in carcere si arruolano in polizia per continuare a perpetrare il regime di terrore sostenuti da un'organizzazione molto più potente di Alex.


----------



## Old Confù (5 Novembre 2008)

Ci sono dei particolari nell'arredamento che sono dei veri e propri simboli Kubrickiani che per chi è amante dei suoi film, sono visibili in quasi tutte le opere...

a partire dal cromatismo, lui andava pazzo per il rosso e il nero...per le fantasie a scacchi per i tavoli da biliardo...

quando fu girato Eyes Wide Shut....nella seconda parte, quella girata dopo la morte del regista, furono introdotti(a ***** di cane) tutti questi richiami a Kubrick...il risultato fù penoso, se paragonato alla prima parte, il film però per valutarlo andrebbe comunque visto!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (5 Novembre 2008)

Gran bel film  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Ciao dottoressa !


----------



## Old Confù (5 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Gran bel film
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cia Sperellina, che si dice? ci sono aggiornamenti in privè?


----------



## Old sperella (5 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Cia Sperellina, che si dice? ci sono aggiornamenti in privè?


 Giornata tranquilla , nessun aggiornamento in privè e credo che non andrò neanche nel locale nel w.e. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E tu ? Com'è andata ieri ?


----------



## Old Confù (5 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Giornata tranquilla , nessun aggiornamento in privè e credo che non andrò neanche nel locale nel w.e.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè nn vai???

Ieri bene....l'emozione era tantissima....ma durante la discussione mi sono divertita molto!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (5 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Perchè nn vai???
> 
> Ieri bene....l'emozione era tantissima....ma durante la discussione mi sono divertita molto!!!!


Perchè mi sento attaccato addosso il palese interessamento , e sarà una cassata ma mi dà noia !

Stavo leggendo in privè della toga : stilosissima


----------



## Old Confù (5 Novembre 2008)

ti capisco...sono anch'io così....mi annoio se poi si deve percepire più interessamento di quanto io ne abbia in realtà!!!!

Si è figo con la toga!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Novembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica persona "pura" di tutto il film è proprio Alex.



Infatti. Alex è l'incoscio. L'incoscio presente in ognuno di noi. Nell'incoscio non c'è coscienza, c'è morte, violenza, sentimenti presenti e rimossi in ognuno di noi. 
Una minima ostilità ci può portare a sognare la morte di qualcuno, anche a noi molto caro. Ecco quello è l'incoscio. A livello cosciente non vorremmo mai che quella persona a noi cara morisse, ma è cosi pura quella parte cosi nascosta che ci porta a vederla cosi com'è.
Accettare Alex è accettare l'esistenza di quella parte ignota della nostra psiche.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti. Alex è l'incoscio. L'incoscio presente in ognuno di noi. Nell'incoscio non c'è coscienza, c'è morte, violenza, sentimenti presenti e rimossi in ognuno di noi.
> Una minima ostilità ci può portare a sognare la morte di qualcuno, anche a noi molto caro. Ecco quello è l'incoscio. A livello cosciente non vorrei mai che quella persona a noi cara morisse, ma è cosi pura quella parte cosi nascosta che ci porta a vederla cosi com'è.
> Accettare Alex è accettare l'esistenza di quella parte ignota della nostra psiche.


questa cosa nn l'avevo mai valutata...


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> questa cosa nn l'avevo mai valutata...


Kubrick l'ha sempre detto nelle interviste che Alex fosse l'incoscio umano.
Per uno psicologo è l'ABC dei film!! Un prof. ad un corso una volta disse "non si può studiare psicologia, se non avete mai guardato Arancia Meccanica".

E poi Alex vestito da Pinocchio di Collodi il complesso Edipico, il dover cambiare per "vivere nella socetà" anche se corrotta. Alex che diventa adulto..

E' meraviglioso.


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non mi ricordo neanche come va a finire ma mi irritava e mi faceva schifo parecchio vedere quei 3 deficienti fare del male alle persone.


 è uno dei capolavori più grandi che abbia mai visto
colonna sonora
ambientazione  e linguaggio geniali
immortale e nuovo dopo moltissimi anni
tecnicamente innovativo per quanto riguarda la regia e l'uso delle riprese.....
di tutto di più


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno dei capolavori più grandi che abbia mai visto
> colonna sonora
> ambientazione  e linguaggio geniali
> immortale e nuovo dopo moltissimi anni
> ...


Provo a rivederlo.


----------



## brugola (5 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno dei capolavori più grandi che abbia mai visto
> colonna sonora
> ambientazione e linguaggio geniali
> immortale e nuovo dopo moltissimi anni
> ...


io tutto questo entusiasmo non lo condivido proprio.
non mi è piaciuto affatto


----------



## Old Confù (5 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno dei capolavori più grandi che abbia mai visto
> colonna sonora
> * ambientazione  e linguaggio geniali*
> immortale e nuovo dopo moltissimi anni
> ...


condivido!!!


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> condivido!!!


 dottoressa


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Kubrick l'ha sempre detto nelle interviste che Alex fosse l'incoscio umano.
> Per uno psicologo è l'ABC dei film!! Un prof. ad un corso una volta disse "non si può studiare psicologia, se non avete mai guardato Arancia Meccanica".
> 
> E poi Alex vestito da Pinocchio di Collodi il complesso Edipico, il dover cambiare per "vivere nella socetà" anche se corrotta. Alex che diventa adulto..
> ...


 L'inconscio non sottostà a giudizi morali.
Quando si dorme l'inconscio può portare un uomo a sognare di stuprare la figlia o la madre oppure a sognare di uccidere il padre.
L'inconscio ci dà informazioni importanti ma deve passare attraverso il filtro dei nostri valori  morali.
Dovremmo anche stare attenti a come “nutriamo” il nostro inconscio durante il giorno.
Provo a rivedere il film tenendo conto di questa cosa.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno dei capolavori più grandi che abbia mai visto
> *colonna sonora*
> *ambientazione  e linguaggio geniali*
> immortale e nuovo dopo moltissimi anni
> ...


quoto il neretto... soprattutto il ludovico van è troppo bello... la 9° sinfonia è quella più difficile e 'criptica', nn a caso è usatissima lì...


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> L'inconscio non sottostà a giudizi morali.
> Quando si dorme l'inconscio può portare un uomo a sognare di stuprare la figlia o la madre oppure a sognare di uccidere il padre.
> L'inconscio ci dà informazioni importanti ma deve passare attraverso il filtro dei nostri valori  morali.
> Dovremmo anche stare attenti a come “nutriamo” il nostro inconscio durante il giorno.
> Provo a rivedere il film tenendo conto di questa cosa.


E io che ho detto????


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2008)

per quanto riguarda le riprese kubrick è un grande maestro.
con shining fu il primo, mi pare , ad usare la steadycam in quelle carrellate fluttuanti nelle mitiche scene per i corridoi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda le riprese kubrick è un grande maestro.
> con shining fu il primo, mi pare , ad usare la steadycam in quelle carrellate fluttuanti nelle *mitiche scene per i corridoi*


caz zo, quella bicicletta...


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2008)

ehm carrellate .mannaggia ai quote


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm carrellate .mannaggia ai quote


ma infatti è tutto ok...


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma infatti è tutto ok...


gentiluomo


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

*confù*

riporto a galla questo post altrimenti i fans dell'erotico mugugnano.
ma lo sai che Kubrick  avrebbe anche chiesto ai Pink Floyd di usare la loro suite Atom Heart Mother come colonna sonora del film, ma la band rifiutò per la paura di una cattiva pubblicità.....?|


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> rovinato perché invece di brass abbiamo parlato del maestro kubrick?
> anatema .vai ad espiare , eretico





Minerva ha detto:


> *riporto a galla questo post altrimenti i fans dell'erotico mugugnano.*


visto che mi mandi ad espiare, hai notato chi, a suo tempo, ha aperto questo thread...?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> riporto a galla questo post altrimenti i fans dell'erotico mugugnano.
> ma lo sai che Kubrick  avrebbe anche chiesto ai Pink Floyd di usare la loro suite Atom Heart Mother come colonna sonora del film, ma la band rifiutò per la paura di una cattiva pubblicità.....?|


questa cosa nn la sapevo... cmq, effettivamente, il film poteva davvero essere una cattiva pubblicità per l'epoca...


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> visto che mi mandi ad espiare, hai notato chi, a suo tempo, ha aperto questo thread...?


Lo avevi aperto perchè io ti spiazzai con la foto di Alex!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ero rimasta a Barry Lindon di là....

cmq Minerva  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   No, no...nn sapevo della colonna sonora!!!! Quante cose che ancora sconosco!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

*a proposito di barry lyndon*



Confù ha detto:


> Lo avevi aperto perchè io ti spiazzai con la foto di Alex!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

E comunque anche di Shining nn sento parlare benissimo...Eppure è uno squarcio sulla psiche malata da nn sottovalutare, oltre alle riprese...al linguaggio e ai colori!!!

certo i cultori del genere danno sempre risalto ai film meno recenti...
sottolineano soprattutto quelli con quell'altro mostro sacro che era Peter Sellers....


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> E comunque anche di Shining nn sento parlare benissimo...Eppure è uno squarcio sulla psiche malata da nn sottovalutare, oltre alle riprese...al linguaggio e ai colori!!!
> 
> certo i cultori del genere danno sempre risalto ai film meno recenti...
> sottolineano soprattutto quelli con quell'altro mostro sacro che era Peter Sellers....


ma dove la troviamo più la sua eleganza recitativa?
quanto mi sono divertita con tutte le pantere rosa della serie e l'immarciscibile ispettor clouseau

e l'antenato di forrest gump....giardiniere di oltre il giardino?




ovviamente perfetto dottor stranamore ...


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove la troviamo più la sua eleganza recitativa?
> quanto mi sono divertita con tutte le pantere rosa della serie e l'immarciscibile ispettor clouseau
> 
> e l'antenato di forrest gump....giardiniere di oltre il giardino?
> ...


Ma vuoi mettere anche l'ironia e la versatilità....

Poi lui fedelissmio a parecchi film del maestro Il Dottor Stranamore....Lolita(che con l'ultimo remake nn ha niente a che vedere...)...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Dicembre 2008)

a me arancia meccanica ha fatto cagare.
augh


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dove la troviamo più la sua eleganza recitativa?
> quanto mi sono divertita con tutte le pantere rosa della serie e l'immarciscibile ispettor clouseau
> 
> e l'antenato di forrest gump....giardiniere di oltre il giardino?
> ...


E cmq pover'uomo ad un certo punto doveva essere sostituito da altri attori!!!

P.S. Un commento che non ho aggiunto ieri, in Eyes Wide Shut, a me la scena dell'orgia nn pare per nulla erotica....

merito anche della colonna sonora, mi genera malessere... e nn per una questione etico-morale, ma credo che fosse stato fatto di proposito,
doveva avere valenza erotica ma connotazioni ambigue...dopo tutto è un viaggio quasi onirico!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me arancia meccanica ha fatto cagare.
> augh



Immaginavamo, forse l'avevi già scritto...


Comunque poverino l'attore che impersonava Alex, dopo il successo fù imprigionato nel ruolo del cattivo anche in film di serie b!!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> E cmq pover'uomo ad un certo punto doveva essere sostituito da altri attori!!!
> 
> P.S. Un commento che non ho aggiunto ieri, in Eyes Wide Shut, a me la scena dell'orgia nn pare per nulla erotica....
> 
> ...


 il linguaggio onirico , quasi visionario , i labirinti mentali sono ricorrenti in kubrick
sul malessere , disagio sono perfettamente d'accordo .nel film c'è un intersecarsi di realtà -sogno che non hanno confini netti 

...ma perché cruise e la kidman...perché?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il linguaggio onirico , quasi visionario , i labirinti mentali sono ricorrenti in kubrick
> sul malessere , disagio sono perfettamente d'accordo .nel film c'è un intersecarsi di realtà -sogno che non hanno confini netti
> 
> ...*ma perché cruise e la kidman...perché*?


forse perché a quel tempo erano sposati ed erano una coppia vera, a kubrick piacque l'idea, tra l'altro molte scene 'bollenti' furono girate solo tra kubrick con la macchina da ripresa e gli altri due.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> *E comunque anche di Shining nn sento parlare benissimo...Eppure è uno squarcio sulla psiche malata da nn sottovalutare, oltre alle riprese...al linguaggio e ai colori!!!*


forse sotto alcuni aspetti mi è piaciuto di più shining che arancia meccanica... mo' me lo devo rivedere ammodino...


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> il linguaggio onirico , quasi visionario , i labirinti mentali sono ricorrenti in kubrick
> sul malessere , disagio sono perfettamente d'accordo .nel film c'è un intersecarsi di realtà -sogno che non hanno confini netti
> 
> ...ma perché cruise e la kidman...perché?


Stavo per postarlo anch'io...

credo solo per un unico motivo, all'epoca erano una delle coppie (nella realtà) che sapparivano  più solide....

le scene erano piuttosto forti e la complicità tra i due doveva essere totale...

e forse in due già coppia la cosa sarebbe potuta essere più semplice, anche se credo che dopo le riprese i due finirono dall'analista!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> forse sotto alcuni aspetti mi è piaciuto di più shining che arancia meccanica... mo' me lo devo rivedere ammodino...


Nooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Stavo per postarlo anch'io...
> 
> credo solo per un unico motivo, all'epoca erano una delle coppie (nella realtà) che sapparivano  più solide....
> 
> ...


pensa te, kubrick c'è morto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













(sono un bastardo)


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Nooooooo!!!!!


non lo devo rivedere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





una cosa che sicuramente mi esalta è jack nicholson (nn a caso mio ex avatar)


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Immaginavamo, forse l'avevi già scritto...
> 
> 
> Comunque poverino l'attore che impersonava Alex, dopo il successo fù imprigionato nel ruolo del cattivo anche in film di serie b!!!!


Un pò Bela Lugosi che fù seppellito col mantello di Dracula!!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> forse perché a quel tempo erano sposati ed erano una coppia vera, a kubrick piacque l'idea, tra l'altro molte scene *'bollenti' *furono girate solo tra kubrick con la macchina da ripresa e gli altri due.


un pupazzo di neve risulterebbe più appassionato


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> non lo devo rivedere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no rivedilo....è che sono molto affezionata ad Arancia...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un pupazzo di neve risulterebbe più appassionato


infatti il 'bollenti' era tra virgolette...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 la kidman ha fascino ed un minimo si è salvata, cruise da pena...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> No, no rivedilo....è che sono molto affezionata ad Arancia...


arancia l'ho già visto 4 volte, shining solo una...


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un pupazzo di neve risulterebbe più appassionato


Bhè per quanto riguarda i due....diciamo non sono proprio l'espressione massima dell'eros....(e di nient'altro credo...)

Quando uscì mi ricordo che nn riuscivo a credere all'accoppiata Sig.ri Cruise & Stanley Kubrick.


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> infatti il 'bollenti' era tra virgolette...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premetto che io la Kidmann l'ho vista bene solo in The Others....in cui il clima funereo le si addiceva....


Però è una gran bella dona e paga la poca espressività....se penso ad altre che sono pure cesse...(Cfr. Julien Moore...)


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Dicembre 2008)

Prima ho sentito parlare di Peter Sellers.
Ma ve lo ricordate "Hollywood PartY"?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Dicembre 2008)

La Kidman è topa da paura ma è troppo  gelida. Cruise...... Ci avete fatto caso che con quel collo sembra una tartaruga? In quel film poi, mi ha fatto davvero pietà


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

grande accoppiata con  Blake Edwards


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Dicembre 2008)

2001 me lo sarò visto venti volte: due menti eccelse unite in un unico progetto: S. Kubrick e A. Clarke


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 2001 me lo sarò visto venti volte: due menti eccelse unite in un unico progetto: S. Kubrick e A. Clarke



Io l'ho visto 1 volta sola, ma ero piccina!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Devo rivederlo!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io l'ho visto 1 volta sola, ma ero piccina!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intendiamoci: a molti è parso pallosissimo, ma se uno già è come me cultore della fantascienza (quella bella) e della tecnologia ...........


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intendiamoci: a molti è parso pallosissimo, ma se uno già è come me cultore della fantascienza (quella bella) e della tecnologia ...........


chiamarla fantascienza è a dir poco riduttivo;
è un viaggio filosofico , un enorme sogno ma allo stesso tempo il lucido racconto della vita attraverso colore e musica
e tanto altro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckk_t8HLc80


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiamarla fantascienza è a dir poco riduttivo;
> è un viaggio filosofico , un enorme sogno ma allo stesso tempo il lucido racconto della vita attraverso colore e musica
> e tanto altro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckk_t8HLc80


Aòh! guarda cheqquà er poeta so' io, eh!
Comunque quoto in pieno


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiamarla fantascienza è a dir poco riduttivo;
> è un viaggio filosofico , un enorme sogno ma allo stesso tempo il lucido racconto della vita attraverso colore e musica
> e tanto altro
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckk_t8HLc80


....Ma ripensandoci devo riprenderti su una cosa: guarda che la fantascienza davvero bella, non ha niente da invidiare alla miglior narrativa d'altro genere. Anzi!
Leggiti Bradbury (Le Sabbie di Marte e tanti altri), oppure Heinlein (tutto), o ancora C. Simak (Anni senza fine, anello intorno al sole, Pellegrinaggio Vietato e..... tutto il resto). E molti altri.
Lascia perdere Asimov. Bravo, eh, ma.........


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intendiamoci: a molti è parso pallosissimo, ma se uno già è come me cultore della fantascienza (quella bella) e della tecnologia ...........


Non amo molto il genere, ma del resto Kubrick nn è da relegare in compartimenti stagni, come diceva Minerva, nn c'è solo fantascienza...


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Dicembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Non amo molto il genere, ma del resto Kubrick nn è da relegare in compartimenti stagni, come diceva Minerva, nn c'è solo fantascienza...


Ma vi rendete conto di quanti scenari diversi ha toccato quel regista?
E tutti magistralmente!
Riesumatelo! Deve finire il avoro!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (4 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma vi rendete conto di quanti scenari diversi ha toccato quel regista?
> E tutti magistralmente!
> Riesumatelo! Deve finire il avoro!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















   Non mi ci fare pensare....


----------

